# Unable to transfer recordings from Roamio to Edge



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

I'm unable to transfer recordings from my Roamio Pro to Edge. 

I verified that Video Sharing / Video Downloads are checked under Device Preferences at tivo.com. (I also tried unsetting - forcing a connection - rechecking them)

I noticed my TTG settings are "a,i,a,a" on the Edge, but "a,a,a,a" on the Roamio. Is that normal?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Not familar with TTG, but I was able to recently transfer non-copy protected Bolt recordings to my Edge with online.tivo.com. Have you tried that?


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you just activate it? I was in the same boat as you (Roamio Pro to Edge) and it took a day or two (maybe 3, but I don't think so) in order for it to work.

I did everything you did - force multiple connections, uncheck/recheck the video downloads, etc. Nothing worked except waiting those few days.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

The Edge has been activated for a couple of months.
I'm doing the transfer from online.tivo.com.

Are the TivoToGo settings of "a,i,a,a" normal? I thought they are normally supposed to be "a,a,a,a" like on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Patrick said:


> The Edge has been activated for a couple of months.
> I'm doing the transfer from online.tivo.com.
> Are the TivoToGo settings of "a,i,a,a" normal? I thought they are normally supposed to be "a,a,a,a" like on my Roamio Pro.


Those should be a,a,a,a and you have to make TiVo fix your account.

You can Search for other "a,i,a,a", but *include the quotes*.


----------

